# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Winstrol Only Cycle- Female

## jackedgirl

This is my before and after transformation being on a 
Winstrol only cycle for 3 weeks. I'm now as of today doing PCT for 3 weeks and will be back on
to finish the bottle in another 3 weeks but I wanted to go ahead
and show my progress and also I hope other girls or guys 
can learn from my experience with it. This was my first time
using Winny and overall my experience was good but of course
with any steroid their are risks and side effects to be taken
into consideration, so you should always proceed with caution.
I went into this knowing the risks, I did my research and was
lucky enough to have lots of friends help me with the process of it. 

Dosage: 1cc of 25 mgs/ml

Supplements:
Creatine
Pre-workout
Fish oil
Bcaas
Mutli-vitimin 

Side effects I experienced:
Body hair growth(Legs & underarms)- This started on DAY 5, I had shave everyday.
I did not get any facial hair which is a common side effect.

Voice changing: DAY 11- My voice didn't exactly deepen however it
did feel/sound like I was conjested in my throat, I kept having
to clear my throat a lot during the 2nd & 3rd week.

Clitoris Enlargement: DAY 8- This actually wasn't as scary as
I thought it would be. Yes, the enlargement happened but it
didn't enlarge too bad but it was very sensitive.

Increased Libido: DAY 6- I'm not a sexually active person but
this for sure went up even for me. 

Changes in the menstrual cycle: DAY 14- The only change I had
was that my menstrual cycle came earlier than normal but it
still felt the same and I still got cramps and all the other stuff
that comes with it.

Increased appetite: DAY 13- I felt this go up dramatically.
I would eat 6 meals a day no problem and before it was a bit
of a challange. 

Breast tissue atrophy (shrinking):- DAY 17- This was a big
one for me. Before I started this I was a B cup and now i'm
an A cup. The shrinking was noticable and a family noticed it
on the Day 20. 

Joint Pain: DAY 18- Since I didn't experience this until the 
final few days of my cycle I thought i'd gotten lucky and 
wouldn't experience it but of course the dreadful joint pain
came. I particularly felt this in my legs but I also got it
in my arms and like I was told by friends & members on here,
it's pretty painful.

I think in some ways I got lucky that I didn't get certain
side effects and in some ways I don't. I got some really great from this, within a week my strength went up 
5-10 pounds. At the end it's now up to 10-15. I'm a female 
obviously lol, 21 years old, 4'8 and I weighed 87 
pounds before this and as of now I weigh 98 pounds. I didn't
get a chance to check my body fat % before or after but I do
know it's very low given my small size and I have a little
bit of abs I know that's based on low bf %. 

I felt great on this though, my endurance went up within a 
week. I loved that my vascularity in my arms went up, I
didn't have this much before and I had great lasting pumps off of it 
as well.

Results and side effects will vary with each person. Just because
I didn't experience some of the common side effects for example
acne, hair loss, or depression doesn't mean YOU won't. So keep
that in mind before taking any steroid. I'm not sure I
would recommend this to a fellow girl based on my side effects
alone. I had good results from Winny but I had to pay a price
with the side effects which anyone in reality taking
steroids can/will. If you are a girl and you think you would
like to try this be sure to do lots of research and be 100%
sure this is what you want to do. I hope this helps any girl
interested in Winstrol or steroids in general 
and if this helps any guys that's cool too! 

I'll try to post some more/better pics later this week 
& when I get back on my cycle.

Sorry I wrote a novel I just wanted to be honest & share my
experience.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Please feel free to ask questions or to leave
comments!  :Smilie:

----------


## king6 II

Glad this cycle worked for you, was it your first cycle? I really know nothing about female steroid use so I am always interested in female cycles and results. Looks like you leaned out pretty good and am seeing some good muscle definition. What did your PCT consist of?

----------


## jackedgirl

Thank you very much! Technically yes this is my first cycle because I tried what I thought was real Anavar only for it to be fake stuff so I discontinued that shortly before using this. My PCT is going to consist of BSN Aromavex and/or a strong test booster.

----------


## king6 II

> Thank you very much! Technically yes this is my first cycle because I tried what I thought was real Anavar only for it to be fake stuff so I discontinued that shortly before using this. My PCT is going to consist of BSN Aromavex and/or a strong test booster.


underground lab anavar is known for either being fake or greatly under dosed, and winstrol has even been known to be sold as anavar. Not sure what your goals are, build muscle cut fat, ect but it seems as though anavar is one of the more popular anabolics among females. I have used anavar before and can attest to it's fat burning ability as well as building dry lean muscle. If you are ever able to obtain pharm grade anavar I say try out a var cycle if your up for it. Otherwise looks like the winny cycle was a success.

----------


## jackedgirl

You're right Anavar is the most popular and i'm hoping to do that when i'm completely done with winny. I'm trying to build muscle, basically put on muscle mass and a little bit of weight. I also love the dry muscle look. I've heard great things about Anavar so i'm excited to see what results I would receive from it.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

I know nothing about AAS use in females; but I must say that your results are impressive. Congratulations.

----------


## jackedgirl

Thanks DontTaseMeBro I really appreciate it!  :Smilie:

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

really great lats. I like the way you covered your ink. i gotta figure out how to do that b4 i post pics. i have a very professional and very public job and i don't want to put my stuff on blast. unfortunately, if i cover my face and all the ink, i'm not sure there will be anything to see but forearms and toes. lol

----------


## jackedgirl

Thank you and I understand completely how you feel about the job thing. The phone app Pic Stitch is what I used to cover mine up. You can also use paint or the computer photo editing program Picasa, I believe it's still free to download but I like that one very well. You could try to blur out your ink and face rather than mark it out.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

> Thank you and I understand completely how you feel about the job thing. The phone app Pic Stitch is what I used to cover mine up. You can also use paint or the computer photo editing program Picasa, I believe it's still free to download but I like that one very well. You could try to blur out your ink and face rather than mark it out.


...or maybe just i could go old school and use duct tape and spray paint. lol

thanks for the info. i'll give it a try.

----------


## jackedgirl

Your welcome lol!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Interesting choice for a female to run

Seems to have worked a bit


I have not seen anything on a female running winny - Well, with the exception of a experienced user stacking with other stronger compounds.


Thx for posting your experience though 


You think you'll b running anything again? As far as Var - It's available in its legit form, you just need to know where to look. But, the price is just horrid.

----------


## jackedgirl

Thanks! Yes I for sure want to run something else when I finish this Winstrol bottle, i'm hoping to do Var next but i'm open to running other products besides these two, I just know that Var is the most common for women.

----------


## < <Samson> >

You find some Var already? At least if you run it, it will be at about 1/5th dosage of a guy. There's just no way I can afford it for myself.

----------


## jackedgirl

Right I heard it's more expensive if a guy runs it than if a girl did and yes I have found some I should be getting it within a month (fingers crossed).

----------


## king6 II

> Right I heard it's more expensive if a guy runs it than if a girl did and yes I have found some I should be getting it within a month (fingers crossed).


True, guys have to run higher doses, from 60mg to 100mg per day. I think the female dose is around 10mg per day give or take. Of course it would be less for you since your only 4'8"......j/k. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Yeah, 10mg a day of legit Var should do you pretty solid.

I might run it this summer too(or mast). . . I'm thinking at 50mg a day which is still too low. 

Rather run the mast, but my source is kinda dry at the moment. Seen a little bit of info on females running mast, but nothing too specific really.

----------


## jackedgirl

Lol thanks King 6 II. Sorry your source is dry  :Frown:  but regardless if you do var or mast I wish you the best of luck. I'll have to look more into mast to see if it's something my source has. Is it similar to var? Whenever I get my var I'll do the 10mg & try to do another before and after post like I did with this one.

----------


## Mezz

> 4'8 and I weighed 87 
> pounds


Whoa 4,8 87 pounds thats like fun size. Hope you got the results you were looking for and hope your health is still well. GL

----------


## NaturalUN

Nice gains! Good job.

----------


## ckirby2012

I love that you put a lot of info about your first cycle… Im about to start my first as well. Im a bit bigger than you lol I am 5'4 and weigh 130lbs… Im hoping to drop weight and def cut up. Hope to see more pics of your progress! Once again thanks for all the info.

----------


## DrewZ

I know this is older, but great read!

You still around?

Wondering how you are doing now with your goals, and if you've cycled again?

----------


## Vans05

Have a question did you take 1cc once a week or did you do it twice? I heard some women do it twice but I'm not sure if that's to much.. I'm starting my cycle but I'm staking with anavar i used anavar before by it self so now it's time for me to start a new cycle now I want to stack.

----------


## Pushinhard

Couple questions if you don't mind. On the side effects you had did they go back to normal after? You said you had some hair growth on your legs and under arms. After the cycle was over did
it go back to normal. And in terms of your clitoris enlargement. Was most of that just swelling during the cycle or did it retain some size or go back to normal after cycle? 

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## cwilkinson22

What happened to the before and after pics? my wife and I would really like to see your results. thank you

----------

